
Best Practices for Scylla Applications - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/03/27/best-practices-for-scylla-applications/
======
PeterCorless
While this blog was written for Scylla, other NoSQL database practitioners
(users of Cassandra, etc.) may find many of the tips also useful (such as data
modeling, batching based on partitions, and so on). Also, if you have your own
favorite database tips & tricks, chime in below.

------
PeterCorless
Speaking of the new CQL Optimization Dashboard, this is a deep dive into the
gauges and graphs:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19513171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19513171)

